# PowerShell is open sourced and is available on Linux/macOS



## Drone (Aug 19, 2016)

And it's on github now

https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/powershell-is-open-sourced-and-is-available-on-linux/


----------



## slozomby (Aug 20, 2016)

while it wasn't hard to get ssh into powershell a native implementation is welcome. 

i'll be curious to see the how porting commandlet functions into linux comes along. 
and then that begs the question do i really want to let our linux admins be able to script modifications to exchange....


----------



## Nobody99 (Aug 24, 2016)

Debate: https://github.com/PowerShell/PowerShell/pull/1901

Apparently wget and curl are aliases in powershell for something else than wget and curl.


----------



## blobster21 (Aug 24, 2016)

interesting read


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2016)

Gee, I really wish my linux server had powershell! - Said nobody ever.


----------



## elitan (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice realease. Directly control windows via SSH easily


----------



## Drone (Nov 18, 2016)

Little bit late .. PowerShell's 10th anniversary (Nov. 14)


----------

